# Sampling FLAVOR oils: Rustic Essentuals & Ebay



## Tabitha (Sep 12, 2009)

I have been using ONLY Bittercreeks flavors in my lipbalm since the begining of time. They are actualu FLAVORED & not just scented like most on the market & they are sweet. Nice & sweet, not bitte, but they are limited to cherry, grape, honey, banana & other single note flavorsr.

Well, I was tempted last night & ordered a bunch of crazy flavors.

From Rustic Essentuals:
Pumpkin Cheesecake
Gingersnap
Marshmallow
Pistachio
Cinnamon Supreme

And from ebay:
Black Licorice
Anise
Pumpkin Pie
Lavender Vanilla
Rose


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2009)

Yummy !


----------



## GrumpyOldWoman (Sep 12, 2009)

Have you tried flavor oils from Getsuckered (http://www.getsuckered.com/)?

I personally perfer unflavored lippy but got a couple of those from a trade and find them to be none bitter as well


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 13, 2009)

NO, I have not tried them yet.


----------



## artisan soaps (Sep 15, 2009)

..


----------



## Milla (Sep 19, 2009)

I just got the Honey Bee Mine flavor oil this week.  It smells delicious!  I had some lip balm made already, but with no flavor it's just not fun to use so I'm going to remelt it and add some flavor to it.  I bought it for my husband, but he only wears stuff with SPF in it for his job so I guess it's for me then!


----------



## GrumpyOldWoman (Sep 20, 2009)

I just got some from Elements Bath & Body and those are really good too!  

I have a few from Sweet cakes, and they are VERY strong, but I don't like them as much.


----------



## Deb (Sep 20, 2009)

The rustic essentials are unflavoured....

and i hate to say it but they got my address wrong on the package. But only on the outside. The one time I ordered from them. It was pure chance I had a second package coming with UPS and there was a mixup and we caught it. 

I'm not willing to risk further business to sloppyness like that.


----------



## GrumpyOldWoman (Sep 22, 2009)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> NO, I have not tried them yet.



Lmk if you'd like some to try   I can decant mine and send them to you


----------

